# Easy repair for loose tile on stoop?



## tickbitty (Sep 2, 2010)

My elderly neighbor has a couple loose tiles on her front stoop that she's been worried about for a year, they are intact but loose and one is cracked.  THey are thin terra cotta tiles that are maybe less than 3/8ths thick, and the stoop is brick and cement.  Is there something that would be very simple, like a masonry cement or something I could just squirt under there and give it a quick fix for her?  Or does this have to be done with mortar and etc and be a more involved process?  If I recall correctly there is a mortar-like grout between the tiles which is missing/broken around these broken tiles.  But I think she'd be fine with it if I could just stick them down.  Any suggestions?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 2, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> My elderly neighbor has a couple loose tiles on her front stoop that she's been worried about for a year, they are intact but loose and one is cracked.  THey are thin terra cotta tiles that are maybe less than 3/8ths thick, and the stoop is brick and cement.  Is there something that would be very simple, like a masonry cement or something I could just squirt under there and give it a quick fix for her?  Or does this have to be done with mortar and etc and be a more involved process?  If I recall correctly there is a mortar-like grout between the tiles which is missing/broken around these broken tiles.  But I think she'd be fine with it if I could just stick them down.  Any suggestions?



How about a tube of construction adhesive?  you could also get a small tub of premixed tile adhesive, which would be my choice.  

http://www.lowes.com/pd_43952-1295-1040010_0_?productId=3057557&Ntt=tile+adhesive&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL;=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=tile adhesive$y=0$x=0

$5.77 at Lowes


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 2, 2010)

An old mason I used to help when i was 18-19 would just mix a really thin cup full of portland and water so that he could pour it out of the cup.  Consistency maybe somewhere between honey and maple syrup.  I would pick up the 'tile', whether it was blue stone, slate or whatever and he would pour and he would pour a good coating of this in the area and i would put the stone back.  Simple as that.  This is fine as long as you just need to 'glue' the piece back on and don't need anything structural done.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm.  Thank you both - in this case I would think that the tile cement would be more what I was thinking of, though unfortunately that says it's for interior applications only.  I believe there's something called concrete cement though, and maybe that would do?  Says it's for filling cracks and stuff, not sure if it would be adhesive.  Maybe the portland would work after all!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 2, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Thank you both - in this case I would think that the tile cement would be more what I was thinking of, though unfortunately that says it's for interior applications only.  I believe there's something called concrete cement though, and maybe that would do?  Says it's for filling cracks and stuff, not sure if it would be adhesive.  Maybe the portland would work after all!



Darn, missed that interior part...............  sorry.  I have used the concrete cement for filling cracks in my driveway and it is really adhesive.  I can't get it back out of the cracks to refill them as they grow!  It comes in a caulking tube.  At least the stuff I use.  Can you buy portland cement in small amounts?  I can't even lift one of those 80 pound bags.   :lol:

I see Lowes also sells a roof tile adhesive that bonds to concrete.  That should work.


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is your best bet. http://www.stickwithpl.com/Products.aspx?ID=Polyurethane-Concrete-Masonry-Sealant

PL construction adhesive products are a handyman's best friend. will cost you $6 = $7 but your helping and old lady for gods sake!

Mu elderly neighbors asked for help a while back, No Satellite signal Other than stare at the TV the had no idea what to do. I went and looked and the dish had blown over to their power lines. They appreciated that help and I was proud to do it.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am telling you, mix a little bit of portland up...


----------



## Later (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd go with the construction adhesive


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 9, 2010)

sounds to me like CTwoodburner is tryin' to tell ya something here.....


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks guys! ;-)
I'll hit the hardware store soon and give one of these a try, and see what I come up with.  Will let you know, and really I do appreciate the help!


----------

